# football, the worst sport ever



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

its boring to watch, the players are all over payed tosser who fall over and start crying as soon as there anyone near them,most games are so slow i could fall asleep.

but its not really the game thats annoying... because i just dont watch it.. problem solved.

the problem is the fans..why do you shout at the tv? nobody can hear you
why do you think you know more about who should be playing and what they should be doing? if your so good why arent you a football manager?
why do you chant in the street like some sort of morons?
football tops... are you called rooney? (or add any other name) if not then why do you have his name on your back.

and my main problem.. why do you assume everyone else is into it? people come into my shop and ask what the score was.. the first thing that springs to mind is.. "how the fuck should i know i dont watch that shit"

i know im having a rant here.. but i genuinly dont understand how you think football is better than rugby or infact most other sports.

i personally prefer ufc but i dont go shoving that down everyones throats.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The biggest problem with football and a hell of a lot of other sports in this day and age is they are no longer sports they businesses first sports second


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love spurs!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

.....yeah, and jodhpurs, (we all know about your dressing up antics!! :roll: ).


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

pmsl :lol: the tighter the better


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think there's an operation that can help you with that side of things Abs!! (from what I saw on Embarrassing Bodies!  ).


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

Several billion people disagree. Football is in fact the best sport ever.

It is true though that many football fans are annoying c*nts.... :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Several billion tossers disagree. Football is in fact the best sport ever.
> 
> It is true though that many football fans are annoying c*nts.... :lol:


Fixed that for you. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gunners fan then


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

alun said:


> its boring to watch, the players are all over payed tosser who fall over and start crying as soon as there anyone near them,most games are so slow i could fall asleep.
> 
> but its not really the game thats annoying... because i just dont watch it.. problem solved.
> 
> ...


Hear hear, well said. Nothing else to add really


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I concur.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

+ 1

And to add to the rant ........ why does my programme have to be taken off for sport?????? WTF is Sky Sports for then!


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Gunners fan then


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

be nice if someone who do like football can explain why it's worth the oxygen come on and post.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

BLinky said:


> be nice if someone who do like football can explain why it's worth the oxygen come on and post.


If you need it explained to you then you'll never get it........


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Guys who don't like football and don't like drinking are gay - simples!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

used to be religion was " the opium of the people ",,,, now it is football .. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

I find it's normally the wheezy fat kids with inhalers who pop out of the woodwork on football rants - some sort of delayed pent up revenge thing for spending five years at school being picked last on account of always tripping over their laces & cowering whenever the ball appeared. :roll:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rustytt said:


> I find it's normally the wheezy fat kids with inhalers who pop out of the woodwork on football rants - some sort of delayed pent up revenge thing for spending five years at school being picked last on account of always tripping over their laces & cowering whenever the ball appeared. :roll:


 :wink: my thoughts exactly the ones who slag it are the ones who are shite at it and normally every other sport


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

And yet more intelligent remarks, oh well it's expected I suppose.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> And yet more intelligent remarks, oh well it's expected I suppose.


And we're all dumbasses now are we?

Tar and brush springs to mind!


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, you endorsed us being called morons for watching 'that shit'. What did you expect my Ventolin covered friend? :lol:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> And yet more intelligent remarks, oh well it's expected I suppose.


Intelligence doesn't come into it my remarks are from personal experience having been a pro and semi pro footballer for over 20 years before I retired :roll:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Really? I was a keeper until David James came to our school (true, not making it up). That was my career over at 11.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rustytt said:


> Really? I was a keeper until David James came to our school (true, not making it up). That was my career over at 11.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Personally I'm a rugby player so it's natural for me to not like the soft round ball playing chavs. However in the grand scheme of things it's not so much the game or even the ridiculous over played players that I can't stand, it's the supporters.

Now of course I'm fairly sure some of you are more than normal however if you take the stereotypical football supporter then you get a loud mouth skinny chav, usually hammered, trying to start a fight with anyone who doesn't agree that 'his team is the greatest'. 
I find it hilarious how the supporters of opposing teams have to have police separation at a match, how pathetic.
I really can't wait until the world cup in Qatar and I really hope all of these moronic individuals get given free tickets and then subsequently shot for their actions.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Rugby is a magnificent game, full of respect, discipline and fitness. Having said that, the fighting is vicious when it does go off, I remember being at Ilkely v Otley & even the physio got stuck in!

However, I'm a dyed in the wool football fan first & foremost & I don't fit the description given - then again, as you said it is stereotypical I.e. you are stereotyping people based on an alleigance. You may as well say Scotsmen are mean & The Irish are thick.

What I find most puzzling though is how I as a football fan can look on at other sports with admiration and yet those who don't like football, which is after all, their prerogative, do have a tendency to be rude, aggressive and generalising - you're all thugs, it's a ripoff, it's all about the money etc. etc. In turn this inspires a reaction from our side of the fence that is then used to justify the guff that was put about in the first place. Some of you people need to act your age!


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Somebody pass the canesten


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Jamo8 said:


> AudiDoDatDen said:
> 
> 
> > And yet more intelligent remarks, oh well it's expected I suppose.
> ...


Whoopee do, what do you want ?? A Blue Peter badge :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > AudiDoDatDen said:
> ...


god man,, what an attitude !!! not unlike that of the stereotypical football fan !!!! hope you have a bit more manners while you are driving your artic or bike around the road... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoah, talk about undermine yourself Audiodat etc etc!! I can see I'm not needed here!!


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

AudiDoDatDen said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > AudiDoDatDen said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: no thanks I've got one :wink: Enjoy you're debate I'm out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

richieshore said:


> Personally I'm a rugby player so it's natural for me to not like the soft round ball playing chavs. However in the grand scheme of things it's not so much the game or even the ridiculous over played players that I can't stand, it's the supporters.
> 
> Now of course I'm fairly sure some of you are more than normal however if you take the stereotypical football supporter then you get a loud mouth skinny chav, usually hammered, trying to start a fight with anyone who doesn't agree that 'his team is the greatest'.
> I find it hilarious how the supporters of opposing teams have to have police separation at a match, how pathetic.
> I really can't wait until the world cup in Qatar and I really hope all of these moronic individuals get given free tickets and then subsequently shot for their actions.


You come here and say that !!!!!! :wink:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'm a rugby player so it's natural for me to not like the soft round ball playing chavs. However in the grand scheme of things it's not so much the game or even the ridiculous over played players that I can't stand, it's the supporters.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

post shud be rugby or football????

its rugby of course ya muppets.........sport of kings and played by gentlemen that wish to relieve the pent up anger and frustration in life. oh and also get paid a meagre wage for it...........unlike some diving fairies we could all mention in footy.

rugby has adopted the video judge.........sensible to rest of the world. yet footy refuses to adopt it as after the game wud have bugger all to talk about except that ref/linesman was a twat and wrong. you like footy and i applaud you for the hobby.
i love rugby and feel elated that i love the passion of the players to the game, despite having ears like a pair of sponges


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> its rugby of course ya muppets.........*sport of kings*


That's horse racing :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > its rugby of course ya muppets.........*sport of kings*
> ...


foot ya right............appologies. gentlemans sport played by thugs i meant lol


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

Rustytt said:


> I find it's normally the wheezy fat kids with inhalers who pop out of the woodwork on football rants - some sort of delayed pent up revenge thing for spending five years at school being picked last on account of always tripping over their laces & cowering whenever the ball appeared. :roll:


so if i get thsi right from what ive read.. if you dont like football.. your a wheezy fat gay kid with an inhaler, who was picked on at school. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

see this is exactly what im talking about.... football fans just dont get that not everyone likes football. and if you dont like it, its because theres something wrong with you.. :roll:

i rest my case.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

So what is wrong with you?


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

who knows.. my whole family are football mad and hold sesion tickets.. i just think its wank.. and before i fall into the whole gay/wheezy/doesnt like sport guy . i do like sport.. i like to watch rugby. ice hockey.( live and on tv) ufc. and i also did hockey, cross country running at school and lately mma for 5 years.. i just prefer watching people smashing each others face in in a cage (ufc) than watching guys chase a ball and cry/fall over when they get touched.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Exactly... Football fans like to imply that anyone who doesn't like it is 'gay' or 'girly', yet every weekend they watch a bunch of effeminate prima donnas whine and pose their way around a football pitch for hours on end. All seems a bit fruity to me.

There's nothing manly about football any more and knowing the names of every player in the premiership and the stats for every team just makes you a train-spotter, not a guru.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Exactly... Football fans like to imply that anyone who doesn't like it is 'gay' or 'girly', yet every weekend they watch a bunch of effeminate prima donnas whine and pose their way around a football pitch for hours on end. All seems a bit fruity to me.
> 
> There's nothing manly about football any more and knowing the names of every player in the premiership and the stats for every team just makes you a train-spotter, not a guru.


Trolling again?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have never been a fan of football, because I played rugby at school.

I am passionate about cars and simply assume that those who love football have simply directed their passion towards something less worthy 

Charlie


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Trolling again?


Whining again? :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Spandex said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Trolling again?
> ...


I'll take that as yes then.....


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The OP said Footie is boring, he obviously did not watch the Premier league last weekend :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> Exactly... Football fans like to imply that anyone who doesn't like it is 'gay' or 'girly', yet every weekend they watch a bunch of effeminate prima donnas whine and pose their way around a football pitch for hours on end. All seems a bit fruity to me.


You haven't heard of Joey Barton then.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly... Football fans like to imply that anyone who doesn't like it is 'gay' or 'girly', yet every weekend they watch a bunch of effeminate prima donnas whine and pose their way around a football pitch for hours on end. All seems a bit fruity to me.
> ...


I haven't heard of any of them. I'm not into trainspotting.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I dont think I would have called Tommy Smith or Graeme Souness a girl,well not to their face :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Spandex said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Whats wrong with Trains ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Whats wrong with Trains ?


everything.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

In my experience, that stereotype of all football fans being rowdy and yobbish is just bullshit. Yes there is an element of the fans that match that description but the same people promoting this crap that all footy fans are like this are the same folks who would protest if you said all TT drivers are hairdressers and all BMW drivers are wankers.
Except maybe the bit about BMW drivers is true :wink:

The game is full of prima donnas these days and the refusal to embrace modern technology only adds fuel to the fire for those who claim that corruption is rife in the game, but with the vast amounts of money involved it would certainly seem plausible.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt B said:


> In my experience, that stereotype of all football fans being rowdy and yobbish is just bullshit. Yes there is an element of the fans that match that description but the same people promoting this crap that all footy fans are like this are the same folks who would protest if you said all TT drivers are hairdressers and all BMW drivers are wankers.
> Except maybe the bit about BMW drivers is true :wink:


I don't think football fans are all rowdy and yobbish, I just think they're unbelievably dull, just like anyone who's that obsessed with any subject (and expects everyone to want to discuss it). The problem with football is that its popularity has made being a nerd socially acceptable. That's where the trainspotter thing comes in - the only difference between a trainspotter and a hardcore football fan is how acceptable it is to society.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, that stereotype of all football fans being rowdy and yobbish is just bullshit. Yes there is an element of the fans that match that description but the same people promoting this crap that all footy fans are like this are the same folks who would protest if you said all TT drivers are hairdressers and all BMW drivers are wankers.
> ...


Not for the first time, you're talking absolute shit.

There really is no comparison to be made between knowing about the ups and downs of a team that represents your town, (which is what reall football supporting is) with collecting numbers of trains that have nothing to do with you or your locality.

Just FYI.... sometimes you make yourself look a right dick arguing against every little thing everyone says on here. :wink:

I'm sorry you were no good at sports at school, but hey, live and let live.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Not for the first time, you're talking absolute shit.
> 
> There really is no comparison to be made between knowing about the ups and downs of a team that represents your town, (which is what reall football supporting is) with collecting numbers of trains that have nothing to do with you or your locality.
> 
> ...


There is a comparison. It's a very direct comparison. You just don't want to make it because you would fall into the nerd category, so you prefer to make ridiculous arguments about how its acceptable as long as it's 'related to your home town' (as if football fans only know about their own teams).

As for my sporting prowess, I used to play rugby for my county (and school) if that helps. If only I'd spent that time studying harder, I could have got a job designing dustbins too. Dammit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Not for the first time, you're talking absolute shit.
> ...


  lol, i've designed a lot of things, i have quite a few patents, some of which will have assisted you in life, but thanks for paying attention  When you have shown something you have created, then you can criticise 

As for following football...... meh, i fail to see the problem.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I think people who get angry about people getting angry about football are even more pathetic than the aforementioned people who get angry about football personally.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

and this is what all the fuss is about....

magnificent overhead kick by Rooney today for the winner against Man City.






The slow motion at the end is ace. Brilliant goal.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

manphibian said:


> and this is what all the fuss is about....
> 
> magnificent overhead kick by Rooney today for the winner against Man City.
> 
> ...


1 good goal, and it was a good goal, however his little run and cheer thing after is just embarrassing!

Oh and I've just watched about 7 fantastic try's in the England game today!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, that stereotype of all football fans being rowdy and yobbish is just bullshit. Yes there is an element of the fans that match that description but the same people promoting this crap that all footy fans are like this are the same folks who would protest if you said all TT drivers are hairdressers and all BMW drivers are wankers.
> ...


so with your logic, the totally obsessed person trying to find the cure for cancer is a nerd?? u have a pointless argument tbh on many subjects and like all miserable groats in life should just shut up and allow folks to live there lives and say thanks when they give something that betters yours.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, that stereotype of all football fans being rowdy and yobbish is just bullshit. Yes there is an element of the fans that match that description but the same people promoting this crap that all footy fans are like this are the same folks who would protest if you said all TT drivers are hairdressers and all BMW drivers are wankers.
> ...


so with your logic, the totally obsessed person trying to find the cure for cancer is a nerd?? u have a pointless argument tbh on many subjects and like all miserable groats in life should just shut up and allow folks to live there lives and say thanks when they give something that betters yours.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> so with your logic, the totally obsessed person trying to find the cure for cancer is a nerd?? u have a pointless argument tbh on many subjects and like all miserable groats in life should just shut up and allow folks to live there lives and say thanks when they give something that betters yours.


Yawn... Someone who is totally obsessed with something, whether it's football, or finding a cure for cancer, is a nerd. In fact, that's the definition of a nerd. Being a nerd about something doesn't mean that thing is worthless, anymore than it means it's worthwhile. It *does* mean they're probably a bit dull to talk to about that subject though. That being said, researchers working on cancer drugs are probably very unlikely to start discussing it in detail in the pub like football fans will.

Miserable groat? Awww... I love you too.

<EDIT> See definition 2:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/nerd


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

answer i had expected tbh.........mundane comes to mind and predictable. i could like you give a long response answer but that would be too tiring and a waste of time typing for such a negative person in life.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Exactly, gimme a nerd anyday over a miserable tosser who goes through life looking down their nose at anyone who doesn't share their view of the world.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> answer i had expected tbh.........mundane comes to mind and predictable.


Yeah, I was thinking of making up my own wacky and exciting definition of 'nerd' but in the end I went for the mundane and predictable *actual* definition.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rustytt said:


> Exactly, gimme a nerd anyday over a miserable tosser who goes through life looking down their nose at anyone who doesn't share their view of the world.


high five..........sod off missuck twats lol


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought this was about football?

Anyways i love the sport - playing and watching/supporting


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

techfreak said:


> Thought this was about football?
> 
> Anyways i love the sport - playing and watching/supporting


ireland were unlucky tday


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience, that stereotype of all football fans being rowdy and yobbish is just bullshit. Yes there is an element of the fans that match that description but the same people promoting this crap that all footy fans are like this are the same folks who would protest if you said all TT drivers are hairdressers and all BMW drivers are wankers.
> ...


lets face facts here, everyone on here is a bit nerdy, I mean its an online car forum ffs, you aren't gonna impress many people with tales of "what happened on the forum last night"
It appears to me that what you are really saying is that you have a problem with people who lack the emotional intelligence to sense when the other party is not interested in the conversation, and yet they persist in talking about it anyway, that is understandable but hardly the preserve of football fans alone. 
There is a little inconsistency in your argument, as you talk about how football fans expect everyone wants to discuss it, then moments later concede to the popularity of the sport, which in essence means a lot of people like it, and therefore a lot of people would be quite happy to talk about it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

even Ronaldo has given it up !!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rustytt said:


> Exactly, gimme a nerd anyday over a miserable tosser who goes through life looking down their nose at anyone who doesn't share their view of the world.


But the tow things are often one and the same. People who love thier team have to see it in the wider context so need to know who's moving to which team and for how much. Who scored the last goal in THAT match etc etc.

And yet, they are exactly the same people that hardly have an 'inclusive' view of other fans.

I was in Cardiff for the Wales/England rugby and while ENgland won, Cardiff felt like the safest place in the world. I wouldn't have like to been there if it was Cardiff v Swansea for example.

There is something about (hardcore) football fans that turns them into fucking idiots that you don't seem to get with other sports. That's not to say the sport itself is flawed thoguh.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Football is indeed the worst sport ever. It's brought nothing of value to humanity, takes up unnecessary air time with tedious "analysis" that really only needs to cover this information for every match: "Team A kicked the ball about a bit. Team B did the same, and the final score was a random product of those interactions. THE END." There is no conceivable way to pad that out to the time it takes up. No need for Ron Manager to dribble on for ages, for pre-match bullshit, post match bullshit, or indeed the match itself.

You'd may as well watch some potato-faced thugs run around throwing dice trying to roll a double six. The vuvuzela summed up the thrill and excitement of football, its dynamicism, purpose, and variety with a single incessant drone of a hundred thousand drunken wasps.

The most tragic thing about football is that fans actually think the final score "matters" in some way. It doesn't. No, really - step back and think about it - it really doesn't matter. So all that tribal bullshit is utterly pointless. All that stress you feel when "your" team loses; completely wasted. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Football is indeed the worst sport ever. It's brought nothing of value to humanity, takes up unnecessary air time with tedious "analysis" that really only needs to cover this information for every match: "Team A kicked the ball about a bit. Team B did the same, and the final score was a random product of those interactions. THE END." There is no conceivable way to pad that out to the time it takes up. No need for Ron Manager to dribble on for ages, for pre-match bullshit, post match bullshit, or indeed the match itself.
> 
> You'd may as well watch some potato-faced thugs run around throwing dice trying to roll a double six. The vuvuzela summed up the thrill and excitement of football, its dynamicism, purpose, and variety with a single incessant drone of a hundred thousand drunken wasps.
> 
> The most tragic thing about football is that fans actually think the final score "matters" in some way. It doesn't. No, really - step back and think about it - it really doesn't matter. So all that tribal bullshit is utterly pointless. All that stress you feel when "your" team loses; completely wasted. :lol:


Don't forget, Arsenal v Barcelona tonight Scooby, you don't wanna miss that do you!!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Personally I'm a rugby player so it's natural for me to not like the soft round ball playing chavs. However in the grand scheme of things it's not so much the game or even the ridiculous over played players that I can't stand, it's the supporters.
> 
> Now of course I'm fairly sure some of you are more than normal however if you take the stereotypical football supporter then you get a loud mouth skinny chav, usually hammered, trying to start a fight with anyone who doesn't agree that 'his team is the greatest'.
> I find it hilarious how the supporters of opposing teams have to have police separation at a match, how pathetic.
> I really can't wait until the world cup in Qatar and I really hope all of these moronic individuals get given free tickets and then subsequently shot for their actions.


Couldn't have put it better myself. Roll on Sept/Oct '11 for the "proper" World Cup


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Let us not forget that all of the UK 4 Home Nations football teams have spectacularly failed to achieve anything of note at the World Cup for almost a generation even though they are possibly the most well paid people in the country. I can't remember the last time any of them got anywhere near the final (1986? - Hand of God incident?, can't remember).

I fail to understand why some/alot of the UK's population pin their mis-founded hopes on the a game/competition that at least on the national level we now (predictably) spectacularly under perform in. For me one of the reasons I gave up watching football (when I was much younger), other than the fact I find it quite a dull sport to watch, was that the complete indiscipline of the players arguing with the ref. and the fact the they roll around on the pitch after someone grazes an eyelash. 

Football players and (a lot of) supporters should look to Rugby (both types) for inspiration on how to (generally) conduct themselves. The players are tough blokes who take a battering without anything like the drama seen on a football pitch, don't argue with the referee, the Captain dictates the tactics on the pitch and is answerable to the ref. for the conduct of the players. Not only that in the stands the supporters are not separated and I've never witnessed any sort of trouble between rival supporters. Furthermore at least in the RU World Cup at least one of home nations teams has reached the final on the last two occasions and won the cup in 2003. Enough said 8) 8) .


----------



## WhittleTT (Sep 11, 2010)

Love Footy to be honest always will.

I'm a united fan and before you all start i do enjoy the game itself, Arsenal v Barca great game and good result not sure if it's enough though but credit due!.

I enjoy rugby also Ireland v France great game also, bloody hard game though, Ireland could of won though if they could eradicate their own mistakes.

In summary love footy and will always be my fav!, but cant fault Rugby and i have to admit it takes some playing.

Andy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Interesting thread...football and train spotting. I had a chuckle, which was nice.

Joe


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Interesting thread...football and train spotting. I had a chuckle, which was nice.
> 
> Joe


And how the two are linked I have no idea!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You could use a pen and paper to note down the numbers of the players. It might be more fun than watching the game.


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

> Football players and (a lot of) supporters should look to Rugby (both types) for inspiration on how to (generally) conduct themselves. The players are tough blokes who take a battering without anything like the drama seen on a football pitch, don't argue with the referee, the Captain dictates the tactics on the pitch and is answerable to the ref. for the conduct of the players. Not only that in the stands the supporters are not separated and I've never witnessed any sort of trouble between rival supporters. Furthermore at least in the RU World Cup at least one of home nations teams has reached the final on the last two occasions and won the cup in 2003. Enough said 8) 8)


Not really. This old, old argument about the discipline & respect in Rugby just doesn't work. The two games are entirely different. Just because there is a degree of discipline and respect does not of itself place Rugby on a higher moral plane. That frustration bottled up on the pitch must come out somewhere, as anyone who has been for a post match 'drink' with rugby players can attest to.

I will happily concede that a minority of supporters cannot interact with a minority of opposition supporters, but it is a minority, was always a minority and is heavily relied upon by critics of football as a fait accompli that the biggest sport in the world is somehow the sporting equivalent of the fall of the Roman empire - it's not, never was & it's sophistry of the lowest kind. As is the notion that footballers are somehow not tough or fit. Certainly at the higher levels, the players are world class athletes, whose fitness regime is forensically managed and who cover far greater distances in the course of a match than their bendy ball colleagues. As for world cup comparisons, remind me how many countries sides go in for either competition? Not really a valid comparison either it it??!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What a cracking match yesterday, Arsenal vLeyton Orient
we need more football on tv


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

The issue of fitness by measurement of distance travelled is slightly mis-leading is it not? What about the physical fitness/effort required in a scrum/maul, I suspect alot of footballers wouldn't last 80 mins on a rugby pitch? Wouldn't this comparison be similar to comparing Olympic athletics . . . is marathon runner fitter than a sprinter/medium distance runner? I don't know, but I suspect not; isn't it just a different type of fitness?

The issue I was highlighting wasn't necessarily their physical abilities so much but more of the mental ability to carry on post injury on the field ie. rugby players get a knock/kick/bang and get up and play where as football players do seem to over dramatise an injury (perhaps in the hope of gaining a penalty/free kick)? Can you nor be penalised in some way for diving/faking injury? If so then it suggests that this is a problem.

Wrt numbers in the World Cup I'm happy to be proven incorrect on this but all rugby playing nations (looking at the World Ranking their are almost 100) are eligible but local competitions select those good enough to play in the finals. Same as football isn't it?


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, you said it yourself, it's different kinds of fitness for different purposes. The two don't hold up to comparisons. By the way, I do love Rugby, just not the argument that one is superior to the other.

Mental strength is not a measure either. Football for better or worse (worse in my view) is codified in laws such that an advantage can accrue to a side by feigning an injury or claiming an infraction by the opposition. So, being canny, players do it. You can take two views on that: it either spoils the game, which is my view, or it is part of the winning mentality, but again, it really has nothing to do with mental weakness.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Rustytt said:


> That frustration bottled up on the pitch must come out somewhere, as anyone who has been for a post match 'drink' with rugby players can attest to.


Whereas professional footballers are saints off the pitch? Come on, it's well known that the discipline is much better in rugby than football and it has nothing to do with 'letting off steam' off the pitch. Partly it's due to the rules and the way they're implemented - when I used to play, if you spoke back to the ref (or made any comment he didn't like to another player), you'd lose 10m. This was a certainty, not a possibility. If you complained about that, it was another 10m. If you kept it up, and you lost enough ground, you'd also give away a penalty try - 5 points down, just for speaking out of turn. All this meant that you always accepted what the ref said, and you did it in silence.

I always felt that the reason this was different to football was the element of teamwork. The reason I would never speak back to the ref was because I'd be letting my team down. In football I think there is more of an individual element to it. This is partly because of the celebrity nature of the professional game and partly because of the way teams are now made up of random players from around the world who may only be there for a season or two and have no real loyalty to the team. You watch when one of the prima donnas is arguing with the ref, the rest of his team will just be wandering off, disinterested. If that was a rugby match, the captain would be there to speak to the ref and the rest of the team would be telling their team mate to wind his neck in.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mental strength is not a measure either. Football for better or worse (worse in my view) is codified in laws such that an advantage can accrue to a side by feigning an injury or claiming an infraction by the opposition. So, being canny, players do it. You can take two views on that: it either spoils the game, which is my view, or it is part of the winning mentality, but again, it really has nothing to do with mental weakness.[/quote]

At least we can agree on something! Perhaps the rules of football ought to be modified in such a way to make this type of behaviour a significant disadvantage to the team/player involved in a similar way to the laws in rugby allow an additional 10m advantage to be given or in the case of repeated offenses near the goal line a penalty goal (similar to a penalty try)?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Problem with football is there is no real gain to be 10 meters closer as it takes no effort whatsoever to gain 10, 20 or 30 meters, simply 1 kick of the ball and its near the goal ready for an attempt to score, they have a go, usually miss and then its the next teams simple kick to get it to the other end of the pitch and have a go. I genuinely believe that they're as shocked as we are when they score, that's why they jump about like circus freaks in excitement, because it was a fluke! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Problem with football is there is no real gain to be 10 meters closer as it takes no effort whatsoever to gain 10, 20 or 30 meters, simply 1 kick of the ball and its near the goal ready for an attempt to score, they have a go, usually miss and then its the next teams simple kick to get it to the other end of the pitch and have a go. I genuinely believe that they're as shocked as we are when they score, that's why they jump about like circus freaks in excitement, because it was a fluke! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Like it, that pretty much sums the game up! :


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

To be honest lads, all you footie haters are in the minority, it is without a doubt the most popular sport in this country. Although I can sympathise with your opinion due to the fact that rugby/cricket does nothing for me in the same way football does nothing for you.

Each to their own


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> To be honest lads, all you footie haters are in the minority, it is without a doubt the most popular sport in this country. Although I can sympathise with your opinion due to the fact that rugby/cricket does nothing for me in the same way football does nothing for you.
> 
> Each to their own


eh,, lowest common denominator ,, :?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I see West Ham won 5-1 last night, a good result , for them
European football tonight, excellent


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

roddy said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest lads, all you footie haters are in the minority, it is without a doubt the most popular sport in this country. Although I can sympathise with your opinion due to the fact that rugby/cricket does nothing for me in the same way football does nothing for you.
> ...


Shadup ya face!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> To be honest lads, all you footie haters are in the minority, it is without a doubt the most popular sport in this country.


Billions of flies eat shit. 
The majority of the population is overweight.
etc.
etc.

:roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest lads, all you footie haters are in the minority, it is without a doubt the most popular sport in this country.
> ...


Well call me an overweight, shit eating fly! Cos I fucking love it!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Be afraid... Be very afraid.. THE FLY!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll admit I am a "passionate" fan who will scream and swear and walk out of the room. Have you ever seen an American NFL Football game? That's some boring and annoying shit there! I do think a lot of them are overpaid and they are starting to get out of touch with the game and it's about money now. £50 million for Torres are you fucking kidding me!? I'll kick a ball around for less than that!?

P.S. Go Gunners!!! :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well it was a good win for Chelsea last night, considering the for they have shown in the league
will man utd win tonight


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

ecko2702 said:


> I'll admit I am a "passionate" fan who will scream and swear and walk out of the room. Have you ever seen an American NFL Football game? That's some boring and annoying shit there! I do think a lot of them are overpaid and they are starting to get out of touch with the game and it's about money now. £50 million for Torres are you fucking kidding me!? I'll kick a ball around for less than that!?
> 
> P.S. Go Gunners!!! :lol:


Their cheerleaders are better than ours though!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I feel very strongly on the fact I think that it's appalling how much money footballers earn for kicking an object around grass - who is that helping? they cheat, get arrested, take drugs ect... such great people to look up to( I think NOT)

when people like fireman,nurses,support workers,paramedics make a difference to peoples lives and get paid the bare minimum!

shame on all you people who pay these men in shorts to provide you with some sort of entertainment lol

football is a crap sport!!!!!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I feel very strongly on the fact I think that it's appalling how much money footballers earn for kicking an object around grass - who is that helping? they cheat, get arrested, take drugs ect... such great people to look up to( I think NOT)
> 
> when people like fireman,nurses,support workers,paramedics make a difference to peoples lives and get paid the bare minimum!
> 
> ...


I think it is a case of the people who have played the sport or who have grown up through the years will really appreciate the sport and how difficult the sport is to master. You can't say Football is crap, but you can say you can't see the point in it. Each to their own, however what I would say is there is far too much money in the game, and if we are paying these so called English players thousands of pounds at their club by means of ticket sales - the very least they can do is fcuking perform! Isn't that right Mr Lampard!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

football is good until the team you support looses and then alot of men get the hump over something that does not effect there daily life, which can then result in bad behaviour, people getting hurt, under paid people having to sort the mess out 

basic paid individuals work, get taxed and charities ask US for money to donate when money is just being chucked at footballers to spend on a mansion, 10diff cars, a WAG, a mistress, watches that cost over the odds when they could be doing something useful - but too much much money they get greedy and then pretend to car about these charitys - bolloxs!!!!!!!


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> football is good until the team you support looses and then alot of men get the hump over something that does not effect there daily life, which can then result in bad behaviour, people getting hurt, under paid people having to sort the mess out
> 
> basic paid individuals work, get taxed and charities ask US for money to donate when money is just being chucked at footballers to spend on a mansion, 10diff cars, a WAG, a mistress, watches that cost over the odds when they could be doing something useful - but too much much money they get greedy and then pretend to car about these charitys - bolloxs!!!!!!!


Completely agree. Spurs lost last night and although I try not to let it wind me up it does - every time!!! what's wrong with me!  Top footballers also give the game a bad name - the likes of Terry, Cole etc - all Chelsea - spot the pattern :lol: 
I think top players should put a proportion of their salaries into Public sector - they may do already I don't know? But football is a beautiful game there can be no question in my book.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

leenx said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > football is good until the team you support looses and then alot of men get the hump over something that does not effect there daily life, which can then result in bad behaviour, people getting hurt, under paid people having to sort the mess out
> ...


We should have bought a new striker in January! Defoe is at an all time low and crouch is patchy. 
Bae is dodgy too, Hutton is in rehab. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

We should have bought a new striker in January! Defoe is at an all time low and crouch is patchy. 
Bae is dodgy too, Hutton is in rehab. [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

Should of got Fabiano in the Jan transfer window! or kept hold of Keane! hindsight a wonderful thing!


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

leenx said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > football is good until the team you support looses and then alot of men get the hump over something that does not effect there daily life, which can then result in bad behaviour, people getting hurt, under paid people having to sort the mess out
> ...


It's called paying 50% tax on 51 weeks a year of their salaries, no way of getting around it either as they can't claim that they're in a different country.

For any doubters of the beautiful game.





 (6:50 onwards if you don't have time to watch it all)

I rate him higher than players like C.Ronaldo as not only is he more skilled, he embodies the sport so well, team player, as good off the ball as he is on, and would rather fall & get up than take a foul. The only players I've seen since Maradona with his level of ability would be (fat) Ronaldo & Ronaldinho who both sadly never really lived up to their unbelievable potential.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


Agreed - A great & loyal ambassador to the game of football.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to admit that Maradonna was a world class player. I watched the game Arg. v Eng in 1986 when he dribbled round virtually all the England players. That said they did cheat in that match (hand of God wasn't it?). I lost what little interest I had in the sport then.

As for the "Old Firm" matches in Glasgow; I know people who have paved over their lawn because it's green and they support Rangers. Mind set of a football supporter?? No joke :lol:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

AEW003 said:


> I have to admit that Maradonna was a world class player. I watched the game Arg. v Eng in 1986 when he dribbled round virtually all the England players. That said they did cheat in that match (hand of God wasn't it?). I lost what little interest I had in the sport then.
> 
> As for the "Old Firm" matches in Glasgow; I know people who have paved over their lawn because it's green and they support Rangers. Mind set of a football supporter?? No joke :lol:







Although Getafe aren't quite England, he was only 19 and has done it again since lol. Their ball control is just unbelievable, literally never 3 inches off the tip of their foot it's incredible.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fictorious said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that Maradonna was a world class player. I watched the game Arg. v Eng in 1986 when he dribbled round virtually all the England players. That said they did cheat in that match (hand of God wasn't it?). I lost what little interest I had in the sport then.
> ...


Bloody hell, that is spooky!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dont forget Man utds on itv tonight


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Dont forget Man utds on itv tonight


Am watching it now! I cheer on Man U when Spurs have a bad spell! Most of Man U is Spurs ex players anyway! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

I love that marseille have a player called fanni 

So many possibilities 

Fanni on the receiving end of Rooneys hard tackle....
Fanni wide open on the far side....
Fanni turned inside-out by Berbatov...
Fanni needs to tighten up.....
Ferguson's got his eye on Fanni.....
Fanni manages to get the ball in the box.....

 :lol:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

manphibian said:


> I love that marseille have a player called fanni
> 
> So many possibilities
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: My thoughts exactly#!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dont forget lads, Liverpools playing tonight, and its on tv


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Dont forget lads, Liverpools playing tonight, and its on tv


I think I've got some paint I need to watch dry! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> football is good until the team you support looses and then alot of men get the hump over something that does not effect there daily life(


What planet are you on woman , your team losing doesn't effect you daily life ???????


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > football is good until the team you support looses and then alot of men get the hump over something that does not effect there daily life(
> ...


its a pity they dont understand,its not just kicking a ball,its life


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

At least the rugby is on this weekend. :roll:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

AEW003 said:


> At least the rugby is on this weekend. :roll:


Cant wait! Any luck we'll stuff the French! although they look shi* hot! What time is it on do you know?


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

leenx said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > At least the rugby is on this weekend. :roll:
> ...


I think it'll be a v. close game; I hope we bury the French. The deciding match of the 6 nations I think.

Eng v France: Coverage starts at 4:35pm, KO I think is at 5pm.
Italy v Wales: Coverage starts at 2pm, KO I guess is 2:30pm.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

french stuffed..........ireland will be the danger now


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> french stuffed..........ireland will be the danger now


Or Scotland if we walk in with the usual attitude, thinking 'this will be a walkover!'

Hopefully wales will beat the pikeys and then we should win anyway!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

richieshore said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > french stuffed..........ireland will be the danger now
> ...


nah cant see it being scotland rich, team is too untested and non working together, it will be the paddies (yes i called the irish paddies) pm to mods.........gazzer1964 is being racist lol


----------

